# Belgian Malinois



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

gorgeous. 

how much do you know about Malinois bloodlines?


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> gorgeous.
> 
> how much do you know about Malinois bloodlines?


Thank you. I know a little bit about the different breeding- lines and the KNPV breeding (X- Malinois etc)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

katrinbellyeu said:


> Thank you. I know a little bit about the different breeding- lines and the KNPV breeding (X- Malinois etc)


mind if i shoot you a pm? im researching Malinois right now and it would be good to talk to someone who is more familiar with them.


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> mind if i shoot you a pm? im researching Malinois right now and it would be good to talk to someone who is more familiar with them.


Hello,

What do you want to know? If I can help you, I will do that. Sorry for my bad english


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Beautiful beautiful dogs. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pretty much everything but specifically looking for information on different bloodlines..

like which tend to be the healthiest in your opinion, which are more drivey, which one are more reactive and which are less...

basically im looking to learn how to choose a good Malinois Breeder.


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

[QUOTE = zimandtakandgrrandmimi; 734802] so ziemlich alles, aber speziell auf der Suche nach Informationen über die verschiedenen Blutlinien ..

wie die zu den gesündesten in Ihrer Meinung, die mehr drivey, die ein mehr reaktiv und weniger werden, sind eher ...

grundsätzlich im Blick zu erfahren, wie die Wahl einer guten Malinois Züchter. [/ QUOTE]

My favourits are small dogs with a lot of power. 

I like the dogs from the deux pottois and du boscaille. Both are old working lines.

Here you can see dogs, I like :

This is a very good dog:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c52clyMGQA

A good breeder: Knut Fuchs in germany. The dog Orcan vom further moor is the next star. It's a great dog. I saw it on a seminar. I haven't got words for this dog. www.knut-fuchs.de

My favourist are dogs like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qre7e9z055M

This is a good kennel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTlzGi7ZYuA

this dog is very good
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/113892/Gary de la Vallée des Nutons/

on this site, you can find a lot of onformations about malinois: www.working-dog.eu/

this is a very good breeder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iia2boFZcEs

I would take a dog from this two lines, de deux pottois or du boscaille. That's my favourits. 

Or an x -malinois like my dog from the KNPV www.bloedlijnen.nl/ or knpv.nl

That is important for you? 
a quick dog? the colour? the size? can you describe me ,,your,, malinois a little bit? Then I will think about, which breeder would be the right for you.?


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

this kennel has good dogs, too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV6ninBGjXI

I know them from a seminar. The dogs are very good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iinjIRR-8GY


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

[QUOTE = zimandtakandgrrandmimi; 734802] so ziemlich alles, aber speziell auf der Suche nach Informationen über die verschiedenen Blutlinien ..

wie die zu den gesündesten in Ihrer Meinung, die mehr drivey, die ein mehr reaktiv und weniger werden, sind eher ...

grundsätzlich im Blick zu erfahren, wie die Wahl einer guten Malinois Züchter. [/ QUOTE]

There are many dogs which are 11 or 12 years old and they work like a dog which is 2 years.
Malinois are fantastic dogs. But a few years ago, many people decided to buy a malinois and now there are a lot of breeders and dogs. 

Here you can find a lot of informations and good dogs.
http://www.teutones.com/


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i want smaller and smart. i like to get females. some of these sites..which are in dutch and which are in german so i can have them translated?


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

[QUOTE = zimandtakandgrrandmimi; 734834] Ich will kleinere und smart. Ich mag es, Frauen zu bekommen. einige dieser Seiten .., die in Niederländisch und in Deutsch sind, so kann ich habe sie übersetzt? [/ QUOTE]

Then I think the dogs from knut fuchs are the right for you. Some dogs from the KNPv and Ringsport are like a great dane at home. I think the malinois in germany have a lot of drive.
What do you think about this dog?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVzxPJ14tVo

The owner is a friend from me. 

When you look on working-dog.eu/ you can find a lot of dogs with a lot of drive. 

My favourit breeders in germany are my friend mareike and knut fuchs.


----------

